# Presumptious but here's my Guitar collection



## CrazyChester (Oct 10, 2007)

I just have to show it off every once and a while. I've been collecting them since 1962.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 11, 2007)

Now thats a very cool collection dude,i play keyboards myself and one of my wishes is in the future to be able to collect old synths and new ones.
That pic is basically my dream but with guitars,very cool i like it


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, The oldest one in this picture is the 64 gretsch fifth from the left on the sofa. I bought it when the Beatles first hit the scene.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Real nice chester. I play keyboards and saxophone also but can appeciate your collection all the same.*


----------



## natmoon (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Thanks, The oldest one in this picture is the 64 gretsch fifth from the left on the sofa. I bought it when the Beatles first hit the scene.


Look like you've taken great care care of them or do you restore them?


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually I worked for a music store for 8 years. I taught lessons, sold instruments and repaired guitars. The black one, fourth from the left is one of 6 guitars I built back in the 70's. I take guitar playing seriously. After more than 40 years of playing, I still practice at least an hour a day. Along with a half hour practice on the drums.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, you don't like gibson's? That's a nice lokking SG...real nice.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Actually I worked for a music store for 8 years. I taught lessons, sold instruments and repaired guitars. The black one, fourth from the left is one of 6 guitars I built back in the 70's. I take guitar playing seriously. After more than 40 years of playing, I still practice at least an hour a day. Along with a half hour practice on the drums.


I had finally got enough cash together to buy myself a Yamaha mo6 today and i cannot get one anywhere and the stores that said they had them do not have any in stock,yet they still say they do at their sites,they tried to convince me to buy one and wait for them to get them in stock from Yamaha,luckily for me i happen to know that Yamaha has discontinued them and that they will never get any stock.

I was seriously dismayed at how many stores tried to get me to part with my 600 quid knowing that they could not get them anymore,i suppose once they've got my money though getting a refund is a pain so many people would just buy a more expensive item.

Ive decided to try to get a second hand one instead,i will never spend one more penny at any of these company's.

Ive played keyboards for about 20 years now but i only have a computer music setup and a basic midi keyboard at the moment so i was hoping to get some more serious hardware.
The mo6 has some really good expressive guitar sounds but it seems like i will have to wait even longer.
Being poor sucks

Do you have a music website CrazyChester?


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

I love Gibsons I have the 66 SG you mentioned (Which I play at all of my gigs) and the Blond ES 175, fourth from the right on the sofa. I used to have a Les Paul Custom but sold it due to the weight. After 4 hours of playing that monster my shoulder and back were a wreck.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

I Love Yamaha gear. I use a Yamaha 4416 recording workstation for live recording it has worked flawlessly for 5 years. For my studio I use a MacIntosh/Logic Pro combination. My first keyboard was a Yamaha. Right now I'm using a Roland XP80 and a Roland U20 for keyboards but I'm shopping for a Nord.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 11, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> I love Gibsons I have the 66 SG you mentioned (Which I play at all of my gigs) and the Blond ES 175, fourth from the right on the sofa. I used to have a Les Paul Custom but sold it due to the weight. After 4 hours of playing that monster my shoulder and back were a wreck.


I hear ya, I got rid of my les paul and got a ESP LTD EC-1000, I love it. Sounds pretty good and it's lightweight....not a huge ESP guy but I love that guitar.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2007)

i really like my Ibanezes.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

Ibanez quality is hard to beat. I used to sell them at a music store. They came perfectly setup every time. I'd like to have a 7 string.
If you like Ibanez you might try a Parker Fly. Very similar neck profile to the Wide thin Ibanez. But it weighs only 4.5 lbs. and has a Fishman Piezo pickup as well.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 14, 2007)

alright i'lllll taaaake theee....tele, the gibson es, that sick ass grestch, and the sg bass.

MIGHTY FINE COLLECTION!


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Oct 14, 2007)

wait is that a fender tele or a G&L


----------



## dankie (Oct 14, 2007)

I love your PRS and those arent all guitars you have a mandolin a ukelale and a bass in that photo.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Ibanez quality is hard to beat. I used to sell them at a music store. They came perfectly setup every time. I'd like to have a 7 string.
> If you like Ibanez you might try a Parker Fly. Very similar neck profile to the Wide thin Ibanez. But it weighs only 4.5 lbs. and has a Fishman Piezo pickup as well.



wow, they start at $2000.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 14, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> wait is that a fender tele or a G&L


That's a G&L ASAT Classic. I'd like to get a Tele Thin Line.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, they start at $2000.


I got my Fly on ebay for $1300. Its a lot of cash but when you're strung out on guitars......


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice collection. I have a 61 reissue sg gibby....probably my ace as far as my gig guitars go.


----------



## Helvete (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE! Is that a PRS I see in there?


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 21, 2007)

dude how much for that violin bass?


----------



## Sabby (Oct 21, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> I just have to show it off every once and a while. I've been collecting them since 1962.


Shit man, that is a really sweet collection!!! I haven't even owned *half* the amount of guitars you have in the 20+ years I've been playing. It's pretty pathetic after seeing your collection, but here's a pic of my meager rig:


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 22, 2007)

Helvet..Actually that's 4 PRS's. A custom24, a Hallow Body, a McCarty and a McSoapy.
Rob...I got that Violin Bass in trade for installing a car stereo about 25 years ago. It sounds great. My son sues it for all of his recordings.
MySpace.com - THE PROLES official myspace - SACRAMENTO, California - Indie / Rock - www.myspace.com/theprolesmusic 
Sabby...That's a great looking rig. I'd be happy to gig with your gear.
I still love to play the guitar. I play guitar, bass and drums every day. I played a 4 hour gig last night and a 3 hour gig the night before and still practice an hour and a half today.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 22, 2007)

CrazyChester said:


> Helvet..Actually that's 4 PRS's. A custom24, a Hallow Body, a McCarty and a McSoapy.
> Rob...I got that Violin Bass in trade for installing a car stereo about 25 years ago. It sounds great. My son sues it for all of his recordings.
> MySpace.com - THE PROLES official myspace - SACRAMENTO, California - Indie / Rock - www.myspace.com/theprolesmusic
> Sabby...That's a great looking rig. I'd be happy to gig with your gear.
> I still love to play the guitar. I play guitar, bass and drums every day. I played a 4 hour gig last night and a 3 hour gig the night before and still practice an hour and a half today.


Hey again. There's nothing wrong with my gear, it just looks pathetic when compared to your fiddles.  I LOVE playing. I started when I was 15, and played in various bands growing up, but then I became a parent and quickly learned that music would have to take a back seat to everything else so after a while, I just sold everything I had. Then about 10 years later, my dad suddenly passed away and I remembered playing actually got me through some rough times before, so I bought another guitar and amp to get back into things, and eventually practiced enough and worked my chops back up to the point where I felt I could justify getting some nice equipment. 

Unfortunately, I seems to live in a part of the state that's devoid of decent musicians who actually own their own equipment and as such, I'm getting sick and tired of looking for other people to play with and I'm thinking about selling everything and just getting a really nice acoustic.


----------



## rob the pothead (Oct 22, 2007)

cool tell him to expect an add from the smokes .. me band


----------



## potpimp (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy smokes what a nice collection!!! Don't I see a vintage Hofner bass there?


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 23, 2007)

When I became a parent (27 years ago) I thought maybe I should quit playing, but at the time it was my main source of income. So I kept playing and quit smoking. This decision created a love for music in both of my kids. They both play professionally now. My son plays in 43 bands and my daughter sings and plays guitar in a blues band. I quit smoking until my son asked me if I wanted to get loaded with him. Now I'm a retired teacher, playing in three bands one of them has my son as a drummer. So if I were you I'd keep your current gear and buy more. Go ahead you have my permission.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 23, 2007)

potpimp said:


> Holy smokes what a nice collection!!! Don't I see a vintage Hofner bass there?


Actually its a Crown bass. There weren't to many of them built. It sounds and plays great. If I could find a good Hofner Beatle bass I'd buy it. But I'd always keep my Crown. Its great for recording.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got a 67 Gibson Trini Lopez that I bought new. I've never owned anything else that long. I've got another couple of nice axes too, a Jackson/Charvel model 6 and a Taylor accoustic but I'm not much of an accoustic player. I don't play the Trini much anymore because it goes out of tune pretty easy and I play hard but it sure does make some sweet notes - especially blues.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd go ape-shit for a Trini Lopez. That's a real keeper. Someday it will be worth a fortune. Guitars with trapeze bridges tend to go out of tune it played hard. Especially with real light strings. (which I use, 9s and 10s) My biggest problem with these guitars is feedback. But for Jazz gigs they are great.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 24, 2007)

TY Chester! It's a real sweet axe and has the best blues tone of anything I've ever heard. I use 8's and I know that's the main problem with keeping it in tune. Hopefully it will be worth a lot of dough one day; they only made 2,000 of them in a 3 year period. I could have bought a Les Paul Custom for the same price ($495) but I chose this one instead, LOL. I think the LPC is worth about $25K in good shape.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 25, 2007)

I've sold every LP I've owned including a Custom Fretless Wonder. I'd much rather have a Trini Lopez. The TL will be worth more than any LP except for maybe one that's really old or collectable due to being owned by some star. Hang on to the TL for ever. Ten years from now you'll thank yourself.


----------

